# To all



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

May 2017 bring you health and happiness 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/moyra-albums-new-year-picture17170-img-0463.html


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

Typical !!! I can not get it to work. Sigh. 

Sorry

But happy new year all

Moyra


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/moyra-albums-new-year-picture17170-img-0463.html

Thank you Moyra and the very best to you too

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Moyra said:


> Typical !!! I can not get it to work. Sigh.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> ...


Here it is for you









Happy New Year / Feliz Año to you too


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

A happy and healthy New Year to Moyra and to everyone else.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Happy New Year/Bonne Année everyone.


----------



## crshedd (Apr 13, 2016)

thank you moyra!
same to you but more of it!


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy New Year to one and all, wherever you are.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Happy new year to you too


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

Happy New Year all


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Happy New Year, everyone. May 2017 be your best year ever.

:hug:


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

*Cheers*

Happy New Year everyone! May 2017 be glorious and full of hope and let us not forget love and gratitude.

May we have good health and peace.

Dawna


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Feliz Nuevo Año a todos ⛄🥂🌲🌞


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I am overwhelmed.
According to the What'sApps and emails that I'm receiving, in 2017 I'm supposed to make the most out of life, seize every opportunity, travel, exercise more, think of others more, delve into my innermost ...more, read a book of a different genre every month, learn a new skill, open my mind, explore my soul...On top of all that I'm to strive to be a better person. Arrghhh!!! If I don't do all this it's implied I'm failing humanity and even more disappointing, my sad self.
You know what? I'm going to throw caution to the wind and just hope for more good times than bad times, more happiness than sadness.
And the same for anybody else reading this


----------

